# Fish Colony



## jaybuc (Dec 15, 2005)

Any south or central American cichlid that you can think of that could be used for a colony tank setup? Like fronts? a male or 2 and the rest females? Maybe angels, any others?


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

Not really Central americans but most of the Geophagus would fit the bill.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Dovii's would be a great colony fish  
Yeah, I think centrals are out of the question unless you have a tank the size of the fishguy's...


----------



## jaybuc (Dec 15, 2005)

Dovii's haha, should I keep my flowerhorn in for some fun?


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

I guess piranha could be like a colony if you like that kinda thing...


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

They are much smaller than Fronts, but I had a 6' 125 gal primarily stocked with Apistos and it was a great tank. I actually plan on getting Apistos for this tank again when I get back in town after Christmas 

But the vast majority of SA/CA Cichlids are pairing fish, not colony fish.

As mentioned, Geos would be one of your larger options.


----------



## duaneS (Aug 31, 2006)

Gymnogeophagus are a good genus to keep in colonies of 6 or more, and you "don't" need a heater.
















Many of the Geophagus are better kept in groups too, just make sure the tank has a large enough footprint.


----------



## jaybuc (Dec 15, 2005)

Yeah Gymnogeophagus meridionalis are sweet!


----------



## maddyfish (Jul 23, 2004)

South American-- I have seens Uarus in groups, Discus too, and Angels of course.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Keyholes and Festivums :thumb:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

CiChLiD LoVeR128 said:


> Keyholes and Festivums :thumb:


keyholes are pairing, not sure about the festis though.


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

You could do this with Amphilophus longimanus.


----------



## Hrafen (Feb 19, 2005)

Apistos are a good option since if I remember correctly a male can be kept with a few females, they harem breed. I cannot think of any other South American cichlid that does this and no Central American does. Your only other option is multiple pairs which is almost always tricky due to agression. It might work with Rams or Angels, or Keyholes. Your options are going to also be limited by the size of you tank and quite probably your water hardness.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> keyholes are pairing, not sure about the festis though


Yep I knew that but I have read and heard that it's best to keep multiple Keyholes when wanting to keep them. Because they like groups!


----------



## jaybuc (Dec 15, 2005)

I think I might try angels and Bolivian rams. I have a 125g now with driftwood. I am thinking about planting some plants and adding the angles and rams. Any thoughts?


----------



## jaybuc (Dec 15, 2005)

How many angels should I start off with? The ones I want are small...should I do 8-10? The ones I will get are very young. Do they have different temperaments? I like the Koi Angels, really cool looking fish I think


----------

